# DETERMINATION!



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Set up the e-call on a fence row in a cattle pasture. Started with a pileted woodpecker distress and in 5 minutes this thing come tearing through the fence. He was some dissapointed that he didnt get a meal!Should have had Chris and Eric on my set

Saturday,3:45 pm, slight wind, woodpecker distress, feather decoy


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice cat ! Beautiful pics as always.


----------



## sos1inmesa (May 11, 2011)

Awesome pics!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Again Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Yooperman (Dec 10, 2011)

cool pics and story.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

That is cool pics


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great pics man, and again... you have all the luck! (or skills, or something.







)


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank yall for the compliments!!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

CHRIS! Dont hate me! HAHA!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Great photo's Chad. I bet he was pissed off after coming through that stock netting!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

It sure is funny how these cats resemble their cousins in all the stuff they do. Beautiful pics Chad.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Super job!


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Bones,
aint that the truth. A few years ago while on a lion hunt , my good friend Mark Healy said,"a cat is a cat is a cat" So I bought a house cat and watched every thing it did. I have yet to find a differance in a domestic cat and a wild cat when it come to stalking its prey.


----------



## mesa sky photography (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks HowlinRed!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

mesa sky photography said:


> Bones,
> aint that the truth. A few years ago while on a lion hunt , my good friend Mark Healy said,"a cat is a cat is a cat" So I bought a house cat and watched every thing it did. I have yet to find a differance in a domestic cat and a wild cat when it come to stalking its prey.


We have some around here and they are wild as can be and if they keep stalking the bag of trash on the back of my truck, they may have to go on HowlinRed's relocation plan.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

SSS Howlin'


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Really great pics. That is neat bet he wasn't to happy going through all that with no meal on the other end.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

mesa sky photography said:


> Bones,
> aint that the truth. A few years ago while on a lion hunt , my good friend Mark Healy said,"a cat is a cat is a cat" So I bought a house cat and watched every thing it did. I have yet to find a differance in a domestic cat and a wild cat when it come to stalking its prey.


I've listened to Mark on a Brian Downs PHTC podcast, he was very interesting and knowledgeable.


----------

